# New USA Casting Phenom



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I want to congratulate Troy Roberts on his performance at the N.E. Open today. Troy absolutey SMASHED a 150 gram cast 827'.

1 year ago Troy competed in his first tournament, hitting in the mid 400's, last fall at the Nationals he hit a 738' cast for second place.

I've been in this game for 10 years and have never seen a caster improve so much so fast. 

Well done.

Tommy


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

wow thats impressive! congrats!!!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats a huge cast, well done.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ya, got it on video.
also his last cast, the one that snapped off would have passed 827.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

everybodys breakoff is the one that would have, and so are the fish that get away.However, not ment to take anything away from Troy. Great casting, and it looks like you have more to come.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

MAANNN, I make casts like that in my sleep!!!!


When I'm dreamin..


Nice work Troy! I don't know jack crap about the sport of distance casting, but that sounds like a nice number to me....


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Nice...*

throwin.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Troy, you and your crew really put up some big numbers... Congrats...


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations on a top distance in comp

Always sweet


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Way to go Troy !


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

*Priceless!*

Proud of You, Troy! Bring it on Home to B'klyn!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

So wait, Troy just tied the USA 150g record? 

Awesome! That is a terrific cast.

Evan


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

congrat on the cast Troy!!!
Co holder of the US Record!!!


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice job Troy. You are a class act.
Great event. Troy hit 827ft to take the lead late in the day. A few minutes later Mr Farmer hit 831ft to regain the lead and set a new record. One of the best and most enjoyable tournaments ever.
Bob Sales


----------



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

:THE BROOKLYN CASTERS!!!!!!!BROOKLYN IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!
Congrats to all!! We had a blast and it's always fun to be with great friends!!! I'm trying to post pics so give me time.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Nothing like competition to drive the distances. Great casting gentlemen, cant wait to see the tallies.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

way to go,brooklyn!

where the heck do you practice in the city?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

So this year already the record's been set, tied and set again. And there's only been two tournaments thus far.

Just out of curiosity, what is the world record for the 150g?

Evan


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I believe that Danny has that at 930+ feet 

Great effort from Tommy to win back the title , great to see how competition brings out the best in people 

Still try thats a great distance well done once again. Look forward to the next round opcorn:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Saturday was a very special day. By all rights the sinkers should have been flying out of sight. The wind was up, the barometer and humidity were both low but the long casts were hard to come by. The wind was blowing _*down*_ and making you work for every foot. 

Troy arrived late morning and started pushing me right away. Late afternoon he nailed the 827, straight down the court. Two casts later I hit a good one which was between the left and center cones well past 800. We were measuring with a lazer so there were no crosslines for reference. Right up until the measure I really thought he had me..... 

It was a great casting showdown. The young gun vs the old veteran with no clear winner until the measure.

I sure am glad Kim and I made the last minute decision to go to New Jersey..... 

Once again, great casting Troy.

Tommy


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 2, 2007)

SWEET! Congrats on the awesome casts.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

It was such a pleasure to see Troy cast; his power is not glaringly apparent in violence in his stroke which is as pure and smooth as I have ever seen.

Certainly not to take anything away from him but it is as if he was never polluted with years and years of trying to cast far with an unrefined fishing cast . . . So many of us need to unlearn 10, 20 or more years of muscle memory and our bad habits just seem so much more striking when such grace in focused motion is witnessed.

In him I see what is possible when correct form is first addressed. With his youth, determination and competitive drive incredible achievements will certainly follow. 

I'm thrilled for him and wish him all the best!

From today:


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

troy. you just get better each cast. congratulations. awesome.

watch out for that busdriver.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Sgt, thanks for posting that vid. Troy, your cast looks terrific. Congrats!

Evan


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

great job, lets see 850' in Charlotte  I know you or Tommy have it in ya, as well as i do, it just takes me a couple of casts.


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*another great contest*

Hello everyone, I just want to say how great this weekend was on so may levels . The tournament was just great , the turnout was just really good there were so many great casters from Tommy who was the surprise show being that he just did the 1st tourny the week before and having to take that long drive up from NC, thanks Kim for letting the big fella come out to play LOL...both of you are a class act. Back to the casters who came, Rolland Johnson, Angel the Texas Tornado, his cast by the way is a sight to behold in person  , Bill Kennedy, Earl Blake, thanks for the tips , Sgt Slough, Willie Longcaster, thanks for the secret sauce  , Kwesi, the mag kit works great, Bill thanks for the tips also, and all the other fellas it was a blast, but last but not least Mr. Sportcast himself, Bob Sales who just a few weeks after major heart surgery was in attendance also the other gentlemen that helped organized the event. Now for my Brooklyn boys Nandy & friend (I forgot his name :redface and Eric , we finally got him to come to contest but due to injury couldn't cast, next time  and last but not least Troy and Kenny, all the time we put in less than one year was fun, hard, cold but paid off, Troy in his 3rd tourny 827' , Kenny in his 1st tourny 715', and me in my 2nd tourny 710.5' was really something, we hoped we could do, thank God and to all those at the tournys that gave us help along the way many thanks... the scary thing is we still have some improving to do , you guys are my brothers in this casting thing.. , as Jay-Z says Brooklyn We Go Hard...Thanks Steve


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, this is something i will never forget, so many great people and casters i meet over the weekend, Tommy congrats to you, setting the 150g record, I hope this was the first of many battles to come, Bob thanks for organizing the tournaments and get well soon so you can be back on the field, Angel, Rolland and Bill hanging out with you guys was great, Angel's cast in person was amazing to me video does not do it justice,I hope everyone that came out had fun and if you have never attended a tournament you should make an effort to go you can learn alot and meet some great people in the process, Thanks again to everyone

Troy


----------



## far out (Mar 25, 2009)

wow the video of troys cast is amazing, that was smooooooth as hell


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

wow,827ft. nice casting troy.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*almost...*



spiderhitch said:


> wow,827ft. nice casting troy.


as good as your best cast last year.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

distance1 said:


> Thanks guys, this is something i will never forget, so many great people and casters i meet over the weekend, Tommy congrats to you, setting the 150g record, I hope this was the first of many battles to come, Bob thanks for organizing the tournaments and get well soon so you can be back on the field, Angel, Rolland and Bill hanging out with you guys was great, Angel's cast in person was amazing to me video does not do it justice,I hope everyone that came out had fun and if you have never attended a tournament you should make an effort to go you can learn alot and meet some great people in the process, Thanks again to everyone
> 
> Troy


I can't say how proud I am of Troy's performance. It may have happened in the UK but I have never seen or heard of someone going from mid 400's to 827' in 3 tournaments over the course of 1 year. To put it into perspective I took 5th place at the Big Danny last summer with a cast of 251 meters which is about 823'. I was within 18" of 4th place. Troy's casting Saturday was on the same level, very close to the best in the world.

I also look forward to doing battle again in the future. The way you pushed on Saturday made me reach way down deep to put that 831 on the field. Nothing helps to raise the bar like solid competetion. 

I look forward to seeing you again in Charlotte.

Tommy


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

looked like a lot of Earl in that casting style, really sweet, at least the one posted was. Looks like US casting is picking up, if it really was just that easy. What rod are you casting Trroy?


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Tommy, like you said you got to practice and put time in, and I hope with more hard work we can push each other to bigger numbers, Saturday was the best, 
Troy


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

good pics fernando. i have a hard time believing the numbers put up by you fellas, but they were great. troy, unbelievable. steve and kenny, also great. fernando, you will always be fernando. it was certainly enjoyable to see and meet you all. and hope to see you in delaware.

if you are interested, i'll see if the fish here will co-operate in june.


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks bill , kingfish the rod was a ttr


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

Congratulations To Troy!

I moved from Istanbul to Brooklyn in 1959  grewup on the streets got stabbed at age 11 arrested at age 12 ahh those were the good old days 
Yup Brooklyn the originator of the panic Attack...

I think its note worthy here to call to attention the incredible rate of improvement this young lad has shown in such a short time..

I think our sport may have seen the birth of ts own Tiger Woods...

Good luck in the future and Im sure that the next tournament will see some heavy competition rebounding back... as said before its good for the sport and level of achievement Bravo Troy! Keep up the good work.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Tommy and Troy,

Congratulations on outstanding performances. Troy, we use to worry about the future of U.S. casting and I think that we all may have gotten a tast of that future watching you and Tommy. Congratulations not only on the accomplishment but all the hard work that I know goes into making it happen. Bob Sales, it was a real surprise to hear that you were also in attendance and continue to get well. 

Rolland, Angle, Bill, Earl and all of us "older casters" we've got to give these two young guys a bigger push because right now they are Beating Us Up and Taking Our Lunch Money. Let's keep pushing to not only keep both Tommy and Troy at 800' plus but try and help more of the younger guys get there to. Don't get me wrong because I'd certainly like to make it myself but it's certainly encourging to see the young talent starting to move up. Congratulaions!

LarryB


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I was wondering I noticed in the vidio that there was a pretty good wind is there a certain speed that makes a record cast not count like in track .

are casts only for the top overall distance or do they have other catogorys for lets say the hatteras cast or the OFG cast where its more in the tuned with a cast you would use fishing

9rock


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There are no restrictions on wind. Usually wind is a good thing, on Saturday it was a strange wind though. Blowing hard, but blowing the sinkers down instead of really carrying them.

Casters are grouped by class according to average casting distance.

from the SCUSA site - 

MEN’S 125 GRAM AND 150 GRAM DIVISION


Master class: 725 feet average and above

AAA - 650 feet to 725 feet

AA - 550 feet to 650 feet

A - 450 feet to 550 feet

B - 350 feet to 450 feet

C - 0 feet to 350 feet


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*Don't forget......*

.... the women's division as well! 

Taken from SCUSA:

Women’s 125 GRAM DIVISION

- AA 500 feet and over

- A 400 feet to 500 feet

- B 300 feet to 400 feet

- C 0 feet to 300 feet

Maybe one day I'll make my own AAA and Master's divsion like the men have! 

  

Britt


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You go girl...


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

i believe there was at one time allowances on wind. the one on saturday was gusting to 52mph. it went straight down the field. the problem i had with it was walking against it on the way back. it ain't fun. 

regardless, the numbers were great, and earned.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

britt, if anyone can do it you can. brittney the undisputed world womans champion, you could be a first!

frank


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I could be a first but a first at what, I'm not sure! 

Thanks Frank but I've got a long ways to go before I'm even considered good! 

Since this is Tommy's thread and I shouldn't hijack it completely.... great casting Tommy! Truly amazing @ 831 ft.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

i believe the woman's record is 517ft. sue ellingsworth is the caster. gary born could clear it up. i think his daughter nicole hit about 580, but she wouldn't compete. she just liked to fish.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

kmw21230. qwesi, i can't seem to bring up your message. call me this evening.


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Troy,
Very nice cast. I want to see you and Tommy hitting 900 soon. Have a great tournament.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------

